# Disappearing Nine Patch = Crazy!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Someone should have warned me. I think I'm cross eyed now LOL!

Who would have thought something as simple as Nine 5" blocks could do this . . .

Just sew them together and cut them apart










And sew them together again and cut them apart 










Then the crazy part sets in - instructions say "play with them until you have a pleasing arrangement "

























































I was sure near the end I was coming up with the earlier patterns. Still not sure what I like best though.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I've never been a fan of the disappearing 9 patch. But wow! I like the crazy version!
Heidi


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

The "play with them until they are pleasing" part would entertain me for hours! LOL I agree with HorseMom-never been a disappearing fan, but I do like the crazy version!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What if you take the first pic, with green squares and ivory squares, and switch it up so column 2 has the ivory paired with a green, & vice versa?

I've never seen this with the extra diagonal cut, very neat all the options!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fascinating design. How do you sew them together before the diagonal cut? When I do regular D9P, I flip two opposite corners and sew them back. Did you do the same?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

After the first cut, you put them together with the small block in opposing corners, and then sew all four sides and then cut on the diagonal. 

Here is where you can download the directions - I did it a bit differently though, as I wanted to use the same colors as in the stars. 

http://dragonflyfiberart.com/?p=627

Here is the runner top. I went with something slightly different than the last picture above. 

Of course, I very carefully put them together for the first seems. Did not pin, but figured I'd be careful - and I carefully sewed them all together on the wrong side . . .

So the next time I pinned the side I was sewing, and that went much better!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Who'd've thought? Pretty cool design you got going there.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Imagine what kind of designs you'd come up with if you hd done blocks in 2 colorways! I think this is going on my short list for projects.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I wonder if you could create a herringbone design with this?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

They all look really cool!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very similar to Lover's Knot....still loving it!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you had fun playing, and they came out great!


----------

